# red spots



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i noticed the other day that my gold dust molly has red spots on her head. they r kinda bubbly looking. i tried 2 take a pic but she dsnt stop darting all ova the tank. lol. im not sure if its normal or if its sum kinda disease?


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

kind of sounds like a tumour


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

how do i treat her?


----------

